# bugs



## iconstudios (Aug 8, 2014)

Does anyone know what this bug is? My chicken has them all over her?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My first thought was lice. But it doesn't matter much, she needs to be treated to kill off the parasites or they could kill her. And if you have others chances are they also need to be treated. 

And the worst part? You should also clean the coop down to the wood and then spray the heck out of the whole thing. And spray immediately around the outside of the building.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

It is a creepy looking one. I am with Robin!


Jim


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

im also with robin. I would suggest a thorough cleaning of everything. while birds carry an amount of lice normally, if they re all over you will want to remedy the situation. There are a lot of options out there, so choose whats best for you. keep in mind that any chemicals you put out there will likely end up inside the bird and your eggs.. and you will also want to be aware of the chemicals and what they do to other insects.
anything that can kill off bees should really be used very sparingly.. sevin5 dust is one of said things.. its bad stuff if used inproperly


----------

